# Help with CPT 29581



## Jill Griffith (Feb 2, 2011)

CPT describes this code as "application of multi-layer venous wound compuression system, below knee". My impression is that use of this code is limited to one per encounter. Does anyone know if I am correct and if so, where this is written in the Medicare manuals? Thanks for any help!


----------

